# Moderator wanted - MK2 owners



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

All

I'm looking to add a (maybe a couple) MK2 TT owner as a moderator to the forum to help keep things in order when we move to the new version of the site. Ideally you will be an established member who visits the forum daily and have an understanding of how forums work. You will also need to have access to the forum during the day (as well as out of work hours).

Give me a PM if you are interested in helping out.

Cheers


----------

